# WICHTIG!!! Hohe Strafen beim uploaden und veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial



## marschel (25. Oktober 2003)

Liebe Boardies,

ich möchte hier nochmal folgendes Thema aufgreifen:

....das uploaden von Kartenmaterial, und die damit verbundene Veröffentlichung hier im board stellt eine Verletzung der Urheberrechte da -d.h. ES IST NICHT GENEHMIGTES VERVIELFÄLTIGEN- UND WIRD MIT HOHEN STRAFEN IN FORM VON UNTERLASSUNGSKLAGEN GEHANDHABT!!!

Und das gönne ich keinem....

Woher ich das so genau weiß?
Ganz einfach: ich habe schon eine Strafe von 1250,- Euro nebst Anwaltgebühren von 620,- Euro bezahlt. Also bummelige 2000,- Euro.

Warum?
Schnell erklärt: ...ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres eine Anfahrtsskizze zu unserem Büro in Netz gstellt. Hab mir dafür einen neuen Stadtplan für 10,- Euro gekauft und den betreffenden Ausschnitt kopiert und eingescannt und überarbeitet. Trotz alledem konnte der Verlag (Namen darf ich hier nicht erwähnen) mir nachweisen, daß es um dessen Kartenmaterial geht.

Dann bekam ich eine Unterlassungsklage, welche wirklich wasserdicht war, meine Anwälte schüttelten nur mit dem Kopf und rieten mir zur Zahlung, da keine Chance auf Gewinn bestanden hätte..

Um den ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, setzt der Verlag als Schadenersatzanspruch und Streitsumme eine Summe von 25.000,- Euro an, welche zur Klage eingereicht wird, sofern man nicht bezahlt und die Unterlassungserkärung unterschreibt.....

Da die Mitglieder hier dem Datenschutz unterliegen, würden die Verlage an den Betreiber der Boardseite treten und diesen regresspflichtig machen, was unter Umständen das AUS für unsere schöne Seite wäre.

Ich bitte nun alle sich darüber mal 2 Min. Gedanken zu machen und dieses Thema ernsthaft zu behandeln und vielleicht dahingehend die Boardregeln zu erweitern.

Gruß euer marschel


----------



## Gator01 (25. Oktober 2003)

Mein Mitgefühl - bin selbst mal sehr knapp an einer Klage vorbeigesegelt


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2003)

Moin Marschel,

danke für Dein Warnung.

Ich habe seinerzeit für die Homepages "meines" Sportvereins auch eine "Anfahrskizze" gebaut und einen Service von www.bremen.de genutzt. Den Screenshot habe ich dann gespeichert und zurechtgeschnippelt und beim Katasteramt Bremen (Eigentümer des Materials) die Verwendung angefragt.
So sieht das aus und ist genehmigt 

Was eventuelle Klagen gegen Martin wegen veröffentlichtem Materials angeht - Punkt 5 der Boardregeln schließt eine Haftung des Betreibers aus. Die Verantwortung des Inhalts liegt beim Autor... Sollte also eine Klage gegen eines der Mitglieder angestrengt werden, ist das Board in diesem Fall zur Auskunft verpflichtet. Wollen wir hoffen, dass ein solcher Fall nicht eintritt!!!


----------



## Klausi (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja, heut zu tage muss man wirklich aufpassen was man in Netz stellt.


----------



## Brummel (25. Oktober 2003)

Klasse, mal wieder was für die Rubrik "Deutschland, Deutschland über alles", na ja, is ja auch klar, man hat gefälligst das entsprechende Kartenmaterial zu kaufen! Ist ja auch sch**ßegal daß es seit ca. 15 Jahren moderne Medien wie das I-Net gibt, um das zu schnallen müssen die Paragraphen-Reiter wahrscheinlich noch einige "Reitstunden" nehmen! Kotz!!!

Brummel


----------



## Angelbu.de (25. Oktober 2003)

Moin,moin,
danke für den Hinweis. Wir hoffen, unsere "Handskizze" mit den notwendigen Eintragungen fällt nicht unter die Urheberrechte von Herstellern von  Kartenmaterial. Werden uns aber nochmal richtig schlau machen!

Servus Uwe


----------



## ralle (25. Oktober 2003)

Schlimm wenn man nicht mal  anderen mehr helfen kann !


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Oktober 2003)

Bei allem Gemotze, was jetzt hier wieder abgeht. Karten müssen
erstellt werden und gerade Seekarten immer wieder korrigiert werden. Das kostet Kohle und davon nicht wenig. Es gibt nun mal keinen anderen Weg, als das die Nutzer dieser Dinge zahlen.
Ein Ärgernis ist da vielmehr, dass sich einige widerrechtlich in den Besitz fremden Gedankenguts bringen, sich dann noch für klever halten und letztendlich die Kosten der ehrlichen Leute in die Höhe treiben!
Wer Geld für einen Angelurlaub, Bootsmiete und 100 Liter Bier im
Kofferraum hat, sollte auch noch die 25 Euronen für eine Seekarte
übrig haben.
In diesem Zusammenhang sei auch noch darauf hingewiesen, das
die Nutzung elektronischer Seekarten in einem Plotter z.B. den Besitz der "körperlichen" Karten zur Pflicht machen!
Nun hab ich auch noch mit dem Amtsschimmel gewiehert. Aber mir
ist ein Land lieber, wo ich genaue Karten kaufen kann, als eines,
das diese Karten nicht einmal herstellen kann oder, wie z.B. in der
alten DDR, diese Karten künstliche Fehler haben, damit sich der
Klassenfeind in den unendlichen Wäldern Brandenburgs verläuft!


----------



## GridtII (25. Oktober 2003)

Oha, das ist jetzt aber ein wenig überzogen, wenn gleich mit dem freiheitlich demokratischem Boden unserer Grundordnung (diese Wortwahl stammt glaube ich von "Old Helmut") argumentiert wird, und der alte Klassenfeind mal wieder herhalten muß. Damit kann man ja nun wirklich alles begründen.
Ich finde es jedenfalls reichlich überzogen, wenn für eine Anfahrskizze gleich 1250,- Euronen berappt werden müssen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2003)

Also wird demnächst alles nur noch per Pn ausgetauscht und neue Mitglieder müssen sich dann erst die goldenen Eier verdienen, bevor sie in den Genuss von Infomaterial kommen. Na dann mal gute Nacht. Ansonsten dürfen wir nur noch Links nennen, die ihre Anmeldung in Russland haben. Gute Nacht Deutschland. Ich liebe Deutschland , besonders die Handtuchliegenbürokratie!!!:v :v :v


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Oktober 2003)

@Grid
Du hast offensichtlich nicht richtig gelesen. Die Abmahnung hat das gekostet. Der Streitwert lag bei 25.000 Euro. Der Kläger muß diese Kosten für die Erstellung der benutzten Karten nachweisen.
Die Abmahnung ist nur ein Schnellverfahren, womit man einer Klage ausweichen kann.

Es steht dann noch immer die Frage, ob man sich an die Gestze hält oder eben nicht. Es handelt sich hier schlichtweg um Eigentum.

@BBangler
...ich möchte dich mal erleben, wenn sich jemand an Deinem Eigentum vergreift und es dann noch ins Internet stellt!! Dann muß die Bürokratie aber schnell zuschlagen - oder??

Es gibt doch immer noch andere Möglichkeiten: Erstens holt man sich eine Erlaubnis und nennt die Quelle. Zweitens macht man es nur für sich privat und ist nicht so blöd es ins Internet zu stellen


----------



## ralle (25. Oktober 2003)

Zitat:    Aber mir
ist ein Land lieber, wo ich genaue Karten kaufen kann, als eines,
das diese Karten nicht einmal herstellen kann oder, wie z.B. in der
alten DDR, diese Karten künstliche Fehler haben, damit sich der
Klassenfeind in den unendlichen Wäldern Brandenburgs verläuft!



Ein wirklich gelungener Vergleich !!


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2003)

@ralle
Mann kann auch alles falsch verstehen! Ich habe viele Freunde in
den neuen Ländern und fahre dort viel hin und fühle mich dort sehr wohl. Darum ging es nicht.
Sich aber aufzuregen, wenn eine Rechtsordnung das Eigentum
schützt, ist wirklich zu bescheuert. Wer nicht begreift, das es auch
geistiges Eigentum gibt, sollte sich hier nicht so erregen.
Das allerunbegreiflichste ist aber, wenn sich jemand, der diesen
Diebstahl durch einstellen ins Internet auch noch öffentlich zugibt,
über Sanktionen aufregt. Mich würde echt interessieren, was du sagst, wenn plötzlich Bilder oder Texte von Dir, die du hier ins Board gestellt hast, z.B. in einer Zeitung auftauchen.Mehr sag ich jetzt dazu nicht mehr.


----------



## Mühle (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich werd nicht mehr. Natürlich ist es formal gesehen nciht rechtens, wenn man hier mal eine Anfahrtsskizze mit fremdem Katrenmaterial veröffentlichen würde. Sei es auch nur für paar Stunden.
Aber man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen: Wer zeigt den Nachbarsjungen an, weil er einmal über den Zaun gestiegen ist und sich eine Kirsche vom Baum geklaut hat?

Jegliches "Mitleid" mit den Kartenherstellern, die freilich alle durch die Bank am Existenzminimum herumkrepeln, geht mir jedenfalls ab.;+ 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## ralle (26. Oktober 2003)

@Dolfin

Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht !!!
Aber mit deinem Vergleich kann ich trotzdem nichts anfangen.


----------



## Broesel (26. Oktober 2003)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Karten (Fotos und anderes geistiges Eigentum) unterliegen nun mal einem Copyright und dürfen definitiv nicht ohne Genehmigung des Urhebers , egal ob Print- oder elektronisches Medium, veröffentlicht werden. Punkt aus...

Das Risiko dieses zu tun liegt also wirklich bei jedem selber.

Anders sieht es wohl mit elekronischen Routenplanern aus. Ich habe mal Microsofts Autoroute gecheckt. Routen, erstellte Kartenausschnitte können dort völlig problemlos in Html konvertiert (Copyright steht schon vollstandig drunter) oder als eMail verschickt werden. Auch in den "Nutzungsbedingungen" steht nichts drin (habe zumindest nix gefunden ) was dieses untersagt. Lediglich die Software ansich , bzw. Teile davon dürfen nicht weiter verwendet, verbreitet etc. werden...logisch.

Und die Karten sind nicht schlecht...sogar der kleine Weg an den Strand von Dazendorf ist eingezeichnet.

Aber auch die Routenplaner im Web sind nicht verkehrt. Auch dort sollten sich die Anfahrtswege zu irgendwelchen Events leicht recherchieren lassen. Somit gehen wir alle etwaigen Risiken aus dem Weg und gefährden unseren Dok, bzw. das AB nicht...ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Was da so in PM und eMails verschickt wird..das sieht ja keiner...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2003)

bin grundsätzlich gegen illegaler Veröffentlichungen geistigen Eigentums. Nur wenn nur ein ganz kleiner Kartenausschnitt hier mal gezeigt wird, das man dann schon aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten macht, verstehe ich nicht. Solche Bürokratie hat man nun mal nur in Deutschland. Wirst in keinem anderen Land der Welt so erleben! Die jenigen, die sich darüber aufregen, legen auch im Urlaub vorm Aufstehen Handtüher auf die Liegen und binden Knüppel an der Rehling der Hochseekutter:v :v :v


----------



## Broesel (26. Oktober 2003)

> Nur wenn nur ein ganz kleiner Kartenausschnitt hier mal gezeigt wird, das man dann schon aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten macht, verstehe ich nicht.



Christian,

das hat nichts mit dem Elefanten zu tun...egal, ob du einen Dauerlutscher klaust oder ein Luxusautomobil...beides ist Diebstahl (Straftat), unabhängig von der Größe und dem Wert und wird enstsprechend gesetzlich geahndet...

Zum Thema deutsche Bürokratie...da sag ich lieber nix zu, da man das ohnehin nicht in ein paar Worte fassen kann... #h


----------



## marschel (27. Oktober 2003)

Liebe Mitglieder,

ich freue mich über die rege Beteiligung an meinem Beitrag mit positiver, wie negativer Kritik.

Ich möchte nur mal eines zu bedenken geben:

Fakt ist, daß ich die Karte vorher gekauft habe. Die Karte ist also mein Eigentum. Copyright hin oder her. Ich habe nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt von 1000m x 1000m veröffentlicht und auch noch überarbeitet. Auch bei geistigem Eigentum kann ich die hohen Summen nicht nachvollziehen. So sollte ich, den Kartenausschnitt mieten für Internet, was mit 1345,- Euro im Jahr zu beziffern ist. Bei solch einer Summe kann ich den Nutzen nicht mehr sehen.

Zumal die Anwälte der Klägerin mir vorrechneten, was für ein Schaden entstanden sei.....so wäre es ja möglich, daß alle 10.000 Nutzer, die auf meine Homepage zugegriffen haben, alle diesen Kartenausschnitt downloaden und ausdrucken und dann Klinken putzen gehen, um etwaige Rentner über den Tresaen zu ziehen.
Jetzt wollen wir doch mal wirklich die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

ICH hätte ja nun auch das Kartenmaterial mieten können für 1345,- Euro im Jahr. Dann kommen 20.000 User auf meine Homepage und saugen dann nicht mehr diese Karte runter und drucken diese nicht aus....ich lach mich tot.

Nein, Nein...es ging hier nur drum den copyright § richtig auszunutzen um zusätzliche Kohle zu scheffeln, das ist meine Meinung. Dann darf ich ja auch zukünftig keinem jungen Mädchen an der Autobahnratstätte mein Kartenmaterial zeigen, so daß Sie dann noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten Ihre Eltern besuchen kann,....das könnte man ja auch schon als öffentliche Vorführung betrachten......

Ich finde es schlichtweg überzogen....eine schriftliche Verwarnung mit der Anwaltsrechnung hätte vollkommen gereicht.

Gruß Marschel


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2003)

Wieso die Aufregung? Wenn mir einer was wegnimmt und ich die Chance sehe, daraus einen finanziellen Vorteil zu ziehen, dann hole ich mir jeden Cent, den ich kriegen kann.

Oder habt Ihr etwas zum verschenken?  Ich nicht!


----------



## PASA (31. Oktober 2003)

@ marschel

Danke für den Hinweis, alle ABler sollten gewarnt sein. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich von irgendjemand aus dem Board nächstes Jahr eine PM mit einer Karte von NES am Eingang des Trondheimfjordes bekommen kann. Ich werde jedenfalls allen, die meine Hilfe gebrauchen können, auch weiterhin helfen.

Wenn da einer gegen klagen will, dann liegt der Streitwert höchstens beim Kaufpreis der Karte, da ja keine zigtausend User zugreifen können.

Ich bin auch dagegen, dass sich Schmarotzer auf  Kosten anderer bereichern, das trifft sowohl auf geistiges Eigentum als auch auf  Klagen mit fantastischen Streitwerten zu. Bei einem Streitwert von 25.000 € verdient am meisten der Anwalt. Verurteilen  kann man jedoch nur jemanden, wenn man einen Schaden auch nachweisen kann! 

Gruß


----------



## janxgeist (25. April 2004)

*AW: WICHTIG!!! Hohe Strafen beim uploaden und veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial*

Hallo Dolphin,
 deine Argumentation zieht aber nur wenn ich eine einfache Möglichkeit habe das Kartenmaterial z.B. für eine Anfahrtsskizze zu lizensieren. 

 Ich habe mir gerade mal die internet Seite von Falk reingezogen, gut ich muss zugeben, es gibt einen Service um für Anfahrtsskizzen auf deren Webseite. 60 Teurone per Anno plus 25 für die Einrichtung. Wenns jetzt noch ein billigeres Model für statische Kartenausschnitte gäbe (könnte man ja per Kundennummer im digitalen Wasserzeichen schützen) würde ich den Kartenherstellern direkt mal ein Lob ausstellen.

 Die Problematik liegt ähnlich wie bei der Musikindustrie, über Raubkopierer schimpfen aber keine vernünftige legale Alternative bereitstellen.

   - ups, ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu politisch?!

  mfG


----------



## ruhrangler (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: WICHTIG!!! Hohe Strafen beim uploaden und veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial*

also es gibt die möglichkeit kostenlose routenplaner in seiten einzubinden.
map24.de ist eine solche, funktioniert recht einfach, und ist viel besser wie ein stück
karte. mann gibt nur ein, woher mann kommt, wohin es geht weiß der planer (das müsst ihr ihm vorher sagen), die zieladresse steht also fest und schon kommt ne anfahrt aus dem drucker!!!!!


----------



## Laksos (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: WICHTIG!!! Hohe Strafen beim uploaden und veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial*

Aus gegebenem Anlass nochmal hochgeholt m.d.B. um Beachtung, kein fremdes Karten- oder Fotomaterial ohne Erlaubnis des Copyright-/Urheberrechtsinhabers zu veröffentlichen.

BITTE die alte Diskussion nicht unbedingt nochmal lostreten; es soll hier nur noch mal an den tatsächlichen Rechtssachverhalt erinnert werden, unabhängig von persönlichen Meinungen!


----------



## Hechtfang.de (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: WICHTIG!!! Hohe Strafen beim uploaden und veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial*

Hallo,
der Artikel ist zwar vielleicht etwas alt um zu antworten, aber ich habe eigentlich immer nachgefragt bevor ich fremdes Material  veröffentlich habe, ich habe in über 90% die Erlaubnis bekommen, und sei es mit Verweis oder Danke-Ansage; ich habe fast nichts genutzt weil das dauert immer ewig und geht meißt auch als Freeware; (Rekord liegt bei Fischrezepten einer Uni!!! über 1 Jahr gewartet).
Aber wie ich das so sehe habe ich doch klug gehandelt, dachte echt nicht das schon so viele so heiß sind; war der Meinung einige schlechte Rechtsanwälte hätten `ne Lücke gefunden Geld zu machen.


----------

